# Boxing Training????



## Aboo Moosa

Hi all,

Im a new to the forum. Just wanted find out if any1 knows of any boxing training or mma training around cairo, preferably close by to Nasr City?


----------



## Sam

Aboo Moosa said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Im a new to the forum. Just wanted find out if any1 knows of any boxing training or mma training around cairo, preferably close by to Nasr City?


Sorry, no idea about Cairo.

But they're starting Muay Thai classes in Sharm next week


----------



## aykalam

Aboo Moosa said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Im a new to the forum. Just wanted find out if any1 knows of any boxing training or mma training around cairo, preferably close by to Nasr City?


Yes, there is a boxing academy inside Al Rehab club. 

http://www.alrehabclub.com/

Tel. 0226070556 to 0226070557 - 0226070384-0226072003 - 0226922213


----------



## Lanason

aykalam said:


> Yes, there is a boxing academy inside Al Rehab club.
> 
> ????? ???
> 
> Tel. 0226070556 to 0226070557 - 0226070384-0226072003 - 0226922213


that was quick - I was just going to say the same thing


----------



## Aboo Moosa

thanks guys.

Im coming from close to Serag mall, is that far away from the club?


----------



## aykalam

Lanason said:


> that was quick - I was just going to say the same thing


lol beat you to it! :boxing:


----------



## aykalam

Aboo Moosa said:


> thanks guys.
> 
> Im coming from close to Serag mall, is that far away from the club?


Uff, now you are asking. Try Google maps for directions if you are driving. But there is a bus from Nasr City to Al Rehab, I know it stops near Citystars and then drops you at Rehab bus station, from there you can use the internal Rehab buses, route 2 will take you right to the club's gate. 

If you don't have membership you will need to pay a fee to get in, I believe it's LE20.


----------

